# Shaman guitars



## Cyntex (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't heard of them before but I saw their model in a magazine and was intrigued by the aluminium pickups.

SHAMAN GUITAR - News

The JPM standard

specs:
Body: Mahagony
Neck: Canadian Hard Maple
Fingerboard:	Hard Maple / Rosewood
Machine Heads:	Shaman Custom Locking System
Neck Joint:	Deep-Set Neck Joint
Nut: Shaman Custom Nut
Scale Length:	25.5", 647.7mm
Pickups: Custom Alumitone® H+S+S / H+H
Selector:	5-way / 3-way
Controls:	1 Volume, 1 Tone
Bridge: Wilkinson WVS50IIK
Hardware Finish:	Chrome Satin / Gold Satin''























Apparently according a review I read these pickups sound extremely good, especially for the cleans. I might pick one up just to try them out. I really like the design, headstock and the futuristic look of the pups. They go for 450 EU, which is affordable.

Are there other guitars that sport alu pickups, because this is the first time I saw something like this.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 21, 2010)

Here an interesting article about the pickups:


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 21, 2010)

Lace has been doing pickups like that for a while now, Alumitones.

My bud Dave has them on one of his guitars. Think he likes them a lot... Plus, they look cool.
9 SS ST NT 1 - 1-15-06


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 21, 2010)

Just checked out some videos on youtube, from what I can tell they sound great, aaargh GAS.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive seen them for sale on guitar center and musiciansfriend.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2010)

The guitars look like more Chinese production stuff, the pups have been available for years and can be bought aftermarket and installed in any guitar. Strandberg Guitarworks has used them in some of his guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2010)

At $600, they certainly seem to be Chinese or Indonesian, possibly Korean. They do have some nifty features though, namely the Lace pickups and input jack location. 

I'd give one a shot.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 21, 2010)

If I can somehow justify buying another guitar I might actually order one. I really like how the quilted one looks, not to sure about the neck, the heel looks good though.

Here's a short video of someone playing one straight into their macbook:


----------



## DeathCubeK (Nov 24, 2010)

That isn't really a great tone demo of the guitars. 

 

and



give a better idea of the tone.


----------



## 7phreek (Dec 26, 2011)

thought i might ad my 2 bobs worth on this thread.This guitar has just shown up on Ebay Australia. Now im a bit of a sucker for unknown asian made instruments,and thought this one looked the goods. She's certainly well specced,just have to wait and see what the build quality is like. I got the black quilted body with maple f/board,sure looks nice. I ended up paying AU 450.00 which isn't a lot. Should have it in a week or 2. They are apparently made in South Korea,so if that is so,build quality should be great....time will tell.


----------



## indrangelion (Dec 27, 2011)

7phreek said:


> thought i might ad my 2 bobs worth on this thread.This guitar has just shown up on Ebay Australia. Now im a bit of a sucker for unknown asian made instruments,and thought this one looked the goods. She's certainly well specced,just have to wait and see what the build quality is like. I got the black quilted body with maple f/board,sure looks nice. I ended up paying AU 450.00 which isn't a lot. Should have it in a week or 2. They are apparently made in South Korea,so if that is so,build quality should be great....time will tell.



Looking forward for your review mate. I just saw this on eBay Australia and thought about giving it a go


----------



## 7phreek (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool,I see your in Oz too!! Yeah the seller sent me an attachment on the models he has available. I took the black quilt with maple f/board cos I'm a sucker for maple. If the axe turns out to be a winner,I'll spring for the sunburst HSS model as well.


----------



## indrangelion (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you know if they have any of the remaining quilted finishes (w/ maple board) left in stock? Might pick one up sooner than expected


----------



## junnnu (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally would go for ltd, epiphone, ibanez etc for that price...

Plus that headstock is hideous


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 28, 2011)

they look like they should cost more


----------



## 7phreek (Dec 28, 2011)

junnnu said:


> Personally would go for ltd, epiphone, ibanez etc for that price...
> 
> Plus that headstock is hideous



Yeah but every man and his dog has one of these....dare to be different


----------



## 7phreek (Dec 28, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> Do you know if they have any of the remaining quilted finishes (w/ maple board) left in stock? Might pick one up sooner than expected



The only maple board is on the black quilt.But I gotta say the quilted sunburst with the gold Lace pups look a treat


----------

